# Last Minute Advice on Fiio E7...



## MarkyMark87

Hey guys, so I need some advice, I've already pm a few members and they helped me tremendously so I'm hoping you guys can confirm their answer, I am going to keep this short as I have a tendency to drag on too much.

   

  Source:  HP Pavilion Laptop DV1000 (bought Sept 05)

  Music Player:  iTunes, mostly 320 kbps with some 192, one album in ALAC format (just discovered)

  Headphones:  Shure SRH750DJ plugged directly into headphone jack of laptop.

  Problem(s):   -headphones seem like they are bing underpowered

                      -would like more boom in my bass, the mids and highs are just fine

                      -really can't tell the difference between the exact same song that is in 320 kbps vs one that is in ALAC format

   

  Solution Already Attempted:  Eq settings on itunes in an attempt to add bass cause a distorted sound with a ticking when the bass hits, annoying and definitely do no want this

   

  Solution Suggested:  Get a dac/amp combo, my preferred budget is $120 but am willing to stretch it to $145 max(got the headphones on discount so don't want to pay way more for the map than the headphones cost)

   

  Options Suggested:   -Fiio e7 $85(not sure if tax inluded) on mp4nation right now (anybody know when this sale ends? I'm worried it'll end tomorrow since                  holidays are done so may have to purchase it before midnight)

                                 -Hot Audio Bit Perfect ($90 not tax included, live in Canada as guy making it so shipping should be easy)

   

  Questions:  -Of the two, is there one that is noticely better for me?

                    -With a budget of $120-145, do you think there is a much better option for me?

                    -If I was to get the E7, for $105 I can add the E9 as well, is it really worth the extra cost considering I in most likelihood                   will keep these headphones for atleast the next 2yrs without a need to upgrade?  Or is the E7 not enough for me to make a difference? (Considering the 750DJ is considered easy to drive I'm naturally assuming the E7 should be just fine)

                    -Will the E7 distort the sound when I add the added bass boost?

   

  Restrictions:  I prefer to only buy brand new (stupid I know but personnel preference) and I prefer authorized dealers so I have warranty.

   

  Thanks guys, hopefully I can get some responses relatively soon as I most likely will purchase the E7 before midnight unless I receive strong advice not to get it.


----------



## kingpage

mp4nation's $85 price tag is unlikely to change anytime soon. You missed out on the 15% off coupon from last week, which I used to buy from them. They are about $80 from dealsextreme and there's still the E7 from bestofferbuy costing $71 when 10% off is applied, but they are not authorised sellers of FiiO.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> mp4nation's $85 price tag is unlikely to change anytime soon. You missed out on the 15% off coupon from last week, which I used to buy from them. They are about $80 from dealsextreme and there's still the E7 from bestofferbuy costing $71 when 10% off is applied, but they are not authorised sellers of FiiO.


 

 I just spoke to a rep and the sale will be on until the end of this week for sure and most likely next week as well so hopefully another coupon becomes available in the mean time.  Also ya dealsextreme is not an authorized seller so thats no good.
   
  Thanks for the help


----------



## Saturn

I am glad you have started this thread as I, too, am in the same situation. However not only am I looking at the FiiO e7 and HotAudio Destroyer like you are, the NuForce uDAC2-HP and iBasso T3 are also lingering in my mind! The worst part is, they are pretty close in price range.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





saturn said:


> I am glad you have started this thread as I, too, am in the same situation. However not only am I looking at the FiiO e7 and HotAudio Destroyer like you are, the NuForce uDAC2-HP and iBasso T3 are also lingering in my mind! The worst part is, they are pretty close in price range.


 


  Well from what I hear the uDAC adds more treble but doesn't have as much bass as the E7 but I'm not sure if thats the same with the uDAC2.  I also looked at the iBasso T3 however thats just an amp and not a dac, so thats why I narrowed it down to the Hot Audio Bit Perfect/Dac Destroyer or the E7.  There is the iBasso D2 boa or whatever but that apparently has the same chip as the E7 so not worth the extra price FWIR.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> I just spoke to a rep and the sale will be on until the end of this week for sure and most likely next week as well so hopefully another coupon becomes available in the mean time.  Also ya dealsextreme is not an authorized seller so thats no good.
> Thanks for the help


 


  I really doubt they will have another coupon soon. They had a massive sale during Christmas, and then the 15% off.
   
  mp4nation's coupons (those that can be used for FiiO products) are pretty spread out. There was a $15 off FiiO in early September, then the next sale for E7 was two weeks ago. Perhaps, you will have to wait until March to get a cheaper price for E7 from them.


----------



## Soundmangt4

When using the E7 as a DAC and amp via the USB cable to a laptop, the quality is vastly improved, in both quality and volume available. Also, the bass boost available in 3 stages on the FiOO E7 does not add any distortion, and is very useable.
  I use mine with a Macbook Pro and iTunes, and it works flawlessly. I generally use it at around volume level of 30, out of a possible 60, so half the potential volume with my UE TF10's and it is pretty loud at that. It has worked perfectly with all the audio formats so far, from MP3's to WAV, including a few 96Khz 24 BIT WAV files.
  I haven't tried it with my iPod and LOD, as it hasn't arrived yet, but I am sure it will sound great.
   
  I would thoroughly recommend the E7.


----------



## Xymordos

E7 DAC is really good. Slightly warm and quite neutral. Good details seperation and average soundstage. As a portable amp its not too big a deal.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ok based on all the advice I got from here and other PMs, i decided to go with the E7.  Your post makes alot of sense so I guess I shouldn't expect another sale for another 3 months based on the pattern so far, therefore I will just be ordering the E7 alone tomorrow as I don't want to wait another 3 months just to save about $13.  I just have one final question, I've read the E7 was upgraded a bit which included an addition of power and I've read the new versions light up red when docked to the E9.  I am ordering it from mp4nation, are they selling the latest version?  Is there any way to know for sure?


----------



## kingpage

It's just a trend, if mp4nation's sale rep said otherwise you should believe them instead of me. I only wanted to point out what I thought. So don't blame me if there's a 50% off coupon next week.
   
  As far as I know, mp4nation is selling the latest batch.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> It's just a trend, if mp4nation's sale rep said otherwise you should believe them instead of me. I only wanted to point out what I thought. So don't blame me if there's a 50% off coupon next week.
> 
> As afar as I know, mp4nation is selling the latest batch.


 


  Loll, i doubt the sale will be that big but if was to happen ill definitely come find you


----------



## MarkyMark87

Thanks


----------



## kingpage

I re-read your post again about what they told you. The 15%off coupon was supposed to have expired on 30th Dec. I can't test whether it still works or not because I have used it once. Here's the code de536e174, try and see if it still works.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Ok im gonna try using it now, but as far as I know the sale ended last week on the 30th, thats what he saved.  There is something I don't understand, is they already have the E7 at 15% off at $84.58, how long as this sale been on or is that their permanent price?


----------



## kingpage

$85 is their normal price. If they changed it, it would be non-competitive. I would go as far as to say raising $85 is less likely than having another coupon this month.
   
  de536e174 is displayed as Invalid Coupon Code now. I think it was still valid after 30/12 until the end of last week based on my experience and comments on Facebook.


----------



## MarkyMark87

I tried the code, its invalid, everything else I tried is either expired or also invalid.  I guess ill just get it at $85, I don't really want to wait another 2-3 months just to save $13 considering 15% is probably as high as a discount would be on this.  Plus they are throwing in the free L2 so I guess it's a good deal either way.  Definitely would have been nice to get it at $71 though 
   
  Thanks


----------



## kingpage

(trying to get to 200 posts)
   
  The price has always been $85.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Loll, so whats the price again?


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> I tried the code, its invalid, everything else I tried is either expired or also invalid.  I guess ill just get it at $85, I don't really want to wait another 2-3 months just to save $13 considering 15% is probably as high as a discount would be on this.  Plus they are throwing in the free L2 so I guess it's a good deal either way.  Definitely would have been nice to get it at $71 though
> 
> Thanks


 

 I would have waited for another online (unauthorised) reseller to stock the E7, if it wasn't for the L2. I contacted Feiao/FiiO (James) whether E7's cable is as good as L2. And he got back to me saying L2 is made of PCOCC-A, whereas E7's is only a normal cable. I bought it from them due to security, the discount and the bonus L2.


----------



## kingpage

On the other hand, I had some giftcard with another store, and with a 20% off, it would have cost my somthing like $50 instead. But it was high risk, as their promise of stocking E7 could be a lie, or the stock arrives much later than some time this week, or their selling price could be very high, or it would take 3-4 weeks instead of 4-7 days to ship to Australia....
   
  According to HKP's site, my E7 is being processed for departure at the post office today. If I'm lucky, I may receive it before Friday. I'm so excited!


----------



## MarkyMark87

So you got it through mp4nation at $71?


----------



## kingpage

I bought it for $71.89 last Thursday. 
   
  Today's your lucky day.
   
  I got an email just now from mp4nation there are these coupons on their forum as January sale.
   
  Coupon $5 off $50: a5b0047891
  Coupon 5% off $150: 039dd5261f
  Coupon 10% off $300: 4209c357ab
  Coupons expire on 1st February 2011.
   
  This means you can buy E7+L2 for $79.58


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> I bought it for $71.89 last Thursday.
> 
> Today's your lucky day.
> 
> ...


 


  Oh man this is awesome, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I'm gonna purchase them first thing in the morning so ill try the coupon then, I'm afraid if I check now and don't actually purchase it then it won't work tomorrow.  Thanks again


----------



## MarkyMark87

Also, congrats on post 200


----------



## MarkyMark87

Just signed up to their forums, thanks again for the heads-up


----------



## zyzyx

You may as well try using mp4nation's 15% off New Years rebate coupon "newyear15of11".
   
  It was supposedly only valid on Jan 1 but I know that it worked on both Dec 31 and Jan 1 so perhaps
  it's still active. It can only be used once per account though...I've verified that already.


----------



## Traeger2591

If I might ask, where are you finding the e7 for that price? Thanks.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





traeger2591 said:


> If I might ask, where are you finding the e7 for that price? Thanks.


 


  Which price?
   
  We have been talking about mp4nation.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





zyzyx said:


> You may as well try using mp4nation's 15% off New Years rebate coupon "newyear15of11".
> 
> It was supposedly only valid on Jan 1 but I know that it worked on both Dec 31 and Jan 1 so perhaps
> it's still active. It can only be used once per account though...I've verified that already.


 

  
  This is still valid as of this moment. I sent the OP a PM. I hope he can use it before they find out they forgot to deactivate it.


----------



## Dougeefresh

Just wanted to confirm that I have place an order using "newyear15of11" (one coupon per order) and here's the tally:
   
  Your Total   $84.58
   

   -$12.69
  Discount Coupon: newyear15of11 :


   $71.89
  Total:
   

   Awesome! Thank you all for the code!!!
   
  Now the hardest part of all, the waiting game


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> Just wanted to confirm that I have place an order using "newyear15of11" (one coupon per order) and here's the tally:
> 
> Your Total   $84.58
> 
> ...


 

  
  Welcome to the family (of waiting for E7 from mp4nation).


----------



## MarkyMark87

Thanks to zyzyx for the discount coupon and to kingpage for the pm and all the help thus far.  Was able to snag the E7 with the L2 cable for  $71.89.  However when I returned to the site the E7 was still in my cart, I also didn't receive an order number and I payed through worldpay using a credit card so worldpay said it was approved and gave me a merchant reference number and transaction id.  I had to create a support ticket with mp4nation in order to get confirmation of my order so hopefully everything goes well and what already seems to be a long wait doesn't get any longer


----------



## kingpage

I only use Paypal, which is foolproof. You should set up a Paypal account using your credit card, then any order is automatically approved with payment completed right away because Paypal acts as a guarantor for you.


----------



## shadyrocker

Damn. I should've put the coupon code for someone to use. Lemme check at home if the coupon code that I bought from MP4nation is still valid or not. Btw, welcome to the E7 family. =)


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> I only use Paypal, which is foolproof. You should set up a Paypal account using your credit card, then any order is automatically approved with payment completed right away because Paypal acts as a guarantor for you.


 


  Do they charge a fee?


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





shadyrocker said:


> Damn. I should've put the coupon code for someone to use. Lemme check at home if the coupon code that I bought from MP4nation is still valid or not. Btw, welcome to the E7 family. =)


 


  Thanks


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





			
				MarkyMark87 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they charge a fee?


 

  
  Not as a buyer.


----------



## kingpage

Double post.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Oh you changed your picture, nice the first one was disturbing loll
   
  So there was some communication problem between WorldPay and mp4nation.  However Hugo at mp4 cleared everything up for me and he also said they technically shouldn't be giving me the discount but decided to anyways because of the mix up.  He had to give me store credit so I re-purchased it, its on its way   I live in Canada so it has to go through Vancouver so its most likely gonna take a full 14 business days plus Vancouver is being super sensitive right now so that won't help, but I guess the safer the better.  When did you order it?


----------



## kingpage

Yeah, I wanted to put the actual me wearing my beloved CAL as my profile picture instead of some random funny (or disturbing in your case) one pulled from the net.
   
  I ordered it last Thursdays. It was mailed out on the same day. It says on HPO website that it's "being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 4-Jan-2011" since yesterday, so it still hasn't left Hong Kong yet. It seems like getting it before this Friday may be out of the question. I should expect it arrive this coming Monday instead.
   
  It's good that it got through for you. Anyhow, they should endorse/ackownledge the coupon code even though it's supposed to have expired because they didn't remember to take it out. It's like once I got a skateboard for $2 because of a computer error from the department store, and I still regret throwing it away.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Damn now thats a steal   Hopefully you can get it soon and then you can tell me how amazing it is


----------



## MarkyMark87

What exactly are the CAL headphones? I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## kingpage

CAL is short for Creative Aurvana Live!, which is quite a mouthful. It's the same as the very popular, more expensive Denon D1000 or D1001, only the enclosure/cups is different in design, so the sound is ever so slightly different. It's a great audiophile-grade phone for beginners. Unfortunately, I bought them for an ridiculous price of $90 from Creativelabs Australia. It used to be around $60 a year or two ago. I am still very much irritated by the fact that I paid top price for it, although I'm completely satifacfied with the SQ straight from a low quality source.


----------



## MarkyMark87

$60 is cheap for something that is basically a Denon, too cheap, $90 is good too but I'm not sure how much the D1000 or D1001 is so I'm just speculating based on brand.  I see the D1100 at bhphotovideo right now and its $125, never saw it there before so never ended up considering it has an option when I was picking headphones, I wonder how it compares to mu 750DJs.


----------



## kingpage

It's too late now to second guess. We will have to live with our choices.
   
  I will make sure I won't think about audio stuff in the next few years, until such time when I can afford to upgrade my 5 year old 15 inch laptop for a 24 or 27 inch LCD and when I'm ready for a $200 headphone or maybe a pair of decent bookshelf speakers of a similar price tag. But as of now, my 15 inch laptop is my weakest link.
   
  I picked CAL for many reviews praising it for the wow factor for movies, since I don't really listen to music that much.


----------



## zyzyx

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> Just wanted to confirm that I have place an order using "newyear15of11" (one coupon per order) and here's the tally:
> 
> Your Total   $84.58
> 
> ...


 

 Great! Glad we were of assistance. And, btw, I'm waiting on exactly the same order as you ("processing" at Hong Kong post right now - surprise surprise).


----------



## kingpage

Mine "left Hong Kong for its destination on 5-Jan-2011", I might get it tomorrow if I'm real lucky.


----------



## NinjaBoot

Ordered mine just now WOOT!!! 
   
  1 x Fiio E9 + Fiio E7 + Fiio L2 Combo (E9+E7+L2)  = $190.83 + Discount Coupon: 039dd5261f : -$9.54 = *Total: $181.29*


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





ninjaboot said:


> Ordered mine just now WOOT!!!
> 
> 1 x Fiio E9 + Fiio E7 + Fiio L2 Combo (E9+E7+L2)  = $190.83 + Discount Coupon: 039dd5261f : -$9.54 = *Total: $181.29*


 

 Dude NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You should have used the 15% off coupon, you would have gotten it for like ~$162!!!


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Mine "left Hong Kong for its destination on 5-Jan-2011", I might get it tomorrow if I'm real lucky.


 

 Hong Kong to you in 2days, ahhhh, highly doubt that.  I'm guessing it'll be there next week.  To put things in perspective, I ordered something on the 24th on bestbuy.ca (I live in Canada), it was shipped out from a neighboring city on the 26th, reached my city on the 30th and for some reason still hasn't gotten to me


----------



## kingpage

The thing is I have bought many things on the net from Hong Kong. I know two days from HK is quit rare, but it has happened before (maybe I recalled wrongly, it's just express shipping). The flight that goes straight to Brisbane would take overnight to arrive, if it goes through Sydney first it would take two days. But that's without taking customs and regular delays into account. I probably should expect Monday so I won't be too disappoint when I don't get it tomorrow.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  shhhhhhhhhhh...........
   
  Though that was exactly what was on my mind, I didn't want him to feel too bad. At least, I would because it's 20 bucks difference. Ah....sorry, I shouldn't have mentioned that either.


----------



## Dougeefresh

If it makes you feel better, the 15% off coupon no longer works. I tried it yesterday night. They may have yanked it cuz us headfiers have been absuing it


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Loll well I was hoping maybe he would notice and could still cancel his order and use the coupon.  I didn't want him to feel bad, thats definitely not my intention, just wanted to help him save a few more dollars if he could.


  Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> If it makes you feel better, the 15% off coupon no longer works. I tried it yesterday night. They may have yanked it cuz us headfiers have been absuing it


 

 This makes sense, after my mix up the agent said he really shouldn't give it to me cause he should have been deactivated and his manager was giving me a hard time and all so I'm sure my troubles brought attention to it and they deactivated it soon after.  Sorry, don't blame me though it was a communication error between WorldPay and mp4nation, I really need to get myself paypal.


----------



## Dougeefresh

Don't worry, I got my order in before it got yanked


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> Don't worry, I got my order in before it got yanked


 

 Oh I know, you got it in before I did loll
   
  How do you track your package? I don't see a tracking number anywhere here in the email they sent me or on the website on mp4nation.


----------



## kingpage

First, you get an order confirmation. Then, you get an order update in which there is a tracking number. Otherwise, you should be able to log into mp4nation, and see the tracking number inside the details of your order if the item is already been mailed out.


----------



## NinjaBoot

The newyear code was no longer working when I ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I tried them all). But $181 shipped is still better then the $209 on the combo before shipping from Micca


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





ninjaboot said:


> The newyear code was no longer working when I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  The ones that come from the mp4nation forum, i.e. those I posted here have to be valid until 1st Feb. Here's my post. This is not for New Year, it's January Sales.


----------



## NinjaBoot

I could only use the 5% off code, the 10% code was not accepted because the total was not $300 or more. And newyear15of11 had expired.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> First, you get an order confirmation. Then, you get an order update in which there is a tracking number. Otherwise, you should be able to log into mp4nation, and see the tracking number inside the details of your order if the item is already been mailed out.


 


  I only see the order number and it's still in processing, does that mean it hasn't been shipped out yet?


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> I only see the order number and it's still in processing, does that mean it hasn't been shipped out yet?


 
   
  My Account→Click View→Order Information
   
  Here's what mine looks like with updates and comments.
  

 12/29/2010 Processing   12/29/2010 Processing PayPal status: Completed @ 18:59:23 Dec 29, 2010 PST
 Trans ID:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 Amount: 71.89 USD 12/29/2010 Mailed Out Item mailed out.

 Tracking below via http://www.hongkongpost.com - Please allow upto 5 working days for tracking to update on HKP.

 Tracking number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 12/30/2010 Your parcel weight in grams 307.8g


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like I got jipped again, yours was mailed out on the same day as you ordered it, mines was ordered on the 5th and its still processing!  I don't see why I always get the short end of the stick, terrible luck, turns out what I ordered from bestbuy was "lost" and they have to find it now and until them I have to just sit and wait.  *Sigh*


----------



## kingpage

I have had my share of bad luck last year. You have no idea how many parcels either went missing or returned to sender with no reasons or took a long time to arrive. I was so mad that I made a complaint to the Post Office and they concluded there's nothing they could do and the person who was responsible for not delivering my parcel could not be found.
   
  Anyways, I was told that parcels from Hong Kong have been delayed due to the flight problems in Europe. So, I don't think it will arrive on Monday now.
   
  You should definitely email mp4nation that your order has yet to be shipped. It takes 3-5 days to ship, but they say they usually mail the items out the next day.
   
  This is the risk of ordering things online for a cheaper price. Otherwise, we would pay top price to get it right away, right? Like for my CAL, I paid top price and I got it in a few days.


----------



## Dougeefresh

My order was processed on 1/4 and shipped out on 1/7. Hongkongpost's tracking system still says there is no record of the tracking number i got but they did say it takes up to 5 days so I am not worried.


I am the same way and i rarely don't order from overseas unless:
- price is a lot cheaper compared to the U.S. counterparts
- the seller is reputable (i.e. Known to not rip off)
- I don't need it right away
- the product is not known to have a lot of counterfeits around

So here's hoping that it arrives safely and before I die


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> My order was processed on 1/4 and shipped out on 1/7. Hongkongpost's tracking system still says there is no record of the tracking number i got but they did say it takes up to 5 days so I am not worried.
> 
> 
> I am the same way and i rarely don't order from overseas unless:
> ...


 

  This is my first time so I'm totally new to this, so hopefully all goes well.  I'm assuming mines won't ship till Monday.  And the last line just made me loll, nice


----------



## AnotherN00b

I ordered a FiiO e7 from BestOfferBuy.com to save a few bucks on 12/21 and it just arrived here in the US from Hong Kong yesterday 1/8! I was checking both the HongKongPost and USPS tracking systems daily and there was very little information about where the shipment was (after it left Hong Kong on 1/2 there was no further info until it actually arrived six days later!). So be patient I guess and don't expect to see if for another few days.


----------



## kingpage

It's been 8 working days now, and Australia Post said my E7 has arrived in Brisbane today waiting for clearance. But they said I should expect Wednesday for delivery, oh boy, more waiting.
   
  Update: It's now at Border's Security waiting to be released, I am hopeful for tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> It's been 8 working days now, and Australia Post said my E7 has arrived in Brisbane today waiting for clearance. But they said I should expect Wednesday for delivery, oh boy, more waiting.
> 
> Update: It's now at Border's Security waiting to be released, I am hopeful for tomorrow. Wish me luck.


 
   
  Goodluck 
   
  I was originally due for a 9-14day wait, but considering they haven't shipped it yet I'm probably not getting it until the last week of this month   Oh well I'll just continue to burn-in my headphones till then.


----------



## stallion

Is this package including the silicone case, velvet bag, usb cable, and band?  such as this one for $85 on ebay?  http://cgi.ebay.com/FIIO-E7-USB-DAC-PORTABLE-3-5-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER-CASE-B-/220629566331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e8c037b#ht_2981wt_905


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





stallion said:


> Is this package including the silicone case, velvet bag, usb cable, and band?  such as this one for $85 on ebay?  http://cgi.ebay.com/FIIO-E7-USB-DAC-PORTABLE-3-5-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER-CASE-B-/220629566331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e8c037b#ht_2981wt_905


 


  That's the standard package. mp4nation will even give you a superior 3.5mm cable (L2) for free.


----------



## stallion

So do you think it is worth the long wait ordering outside the USA?


----------



## AnotherN00b

I saved $20 but had to wait for three weeks. It just depends on how patient and poor you are


----------



## stallion

Lol well i just bit the bullet and placed my order there: Fiio e7 + L2, and the LOD L3  $91 after code: a5b0047891


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





stallion said:


> Lol well i just bit the bullet and placed my order there: Fiio e7 + L2, and the LOD L3  $91 after code: a5b0047891


 


  What's the difference between the L3 and the L1?


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  L3 is supposed to be noticably superior when used for some higher-end gear.


----------



## Rokusha

Well my fiio e7 from miccastore came today. And I have to say wow they make my M50's a lot better from my laptop which had a generic soundcard. Sound is a lot crisper and the bass is more impactful.  Definetly a big difference and 100 dollars well worth spent!


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





rokusha said:


> Well my fiio e7 from miccastore came today. And I have to say wow they make my M50's a lot better from my laptop which had a generic soundcard. Sound is a lot crisper and the bass is more impactful.  Definetly a big difference and 100 dollars well worth spent!


 


  Now thats what I was hoping to hear   Can't wait to get it now!


----------



## stallion

the difference is minimal, but the L1 is made with thinner wire, and the gold connector is less sturdy and well made.  The L3 is just the opposite.  Plus i believe that the larger LOD connector on the L3 reduces line noise more efficiently than the latter.  look here http://www.hifitogo.com/blog/fiio-l1-vs-l3/


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





stallion said:


> the difference is minimal, but the L1 is made with thinner wire, and the gold connector is less sturdy and well made.  The L3 is just the opposite.  Plus i believe that the larger LOD connector on the L3 reduces line noise more efficiently than the latter.  look here http://www.hifitogo.com/blog/fiio-l1-vs-l3/


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  the difference is minimal, but the L1 is made with thinner wire, and the gold connector is less sturdy and well made.  The L3 is just the opposite.  Plus i believe that the larger LOD connector on the L3 reduces line noise more efficiently than the latter.  look here http://www.hifitogo.com/blog/fiio-l1-vs-l3/


----------



## stallion

ignore this post, i cannot figure out how to delete former posts


----------



## stallion

ignore those posts, i cannot figure out how to delete former posts


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





stallion said:


> ignore those posts, i cannot figure out how to delete former posts


 


  If I didn't know better, I'd think you are spaming. You can certainly edit the post, but you can't delete them. What is said is said, it teaches us to speak more "carefully" or in this case click the submit button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My comment was based on exactly that link you provided. It's probably worth buying L3 if the amp is quit expensive, depending on your indifference curve (preference).


----------



## stallion

Sorry i did not know any better.  I am not spamming, plus if I were, there isn't much benefit to it and i have no incentive to spam anyways.   I was trying to edit my first post, but after i finished editing and clicked the "Submit" button, the edit gave rise to a whole new message! instead of just modifying the old one.  I have lots of experience on several other forums (mostly automotive forums), and never ran into this problem before, plus you could delete what your messages if you desired to.  I understand how juvenile this seemed, and I apologize for my ignorance. 
   
  Now back on topic:  It only costs and additional $3 for the L3 so I too agree with Kingpage that it is well worth the upgrade


----------



## MarkyMark87

So I AM EXTREMELY PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW!  Mp4nation says it ships within 3-5 days of order.  I ordered mine on the 5th, and when I say 5th I mean 2 or 3am on the 5th eastern time which is the beginning of the day.  On Monday I spoke to an agent as it wasn't shipped out yet just to check up on it and he said it would be shipped out by Wednesday at the latest.  Here is how my day has gone and this just proves I am one of the most unluckiest people in the universe.  I only made two purchases this Christmas, both online.  One is from bestbuy which is a GPS, the other is this.  Bestbuy informs me now that my gps was lost and I ordered it on the 24th and was supposed to have it on the 30th.  Right now I spoke to an agent with mp4nation as my order still hasnt shppied and hello its WEDNESDAY!!!.  The agent asked for my order number and responded a few minutes later by saying.....you guys ready for this???....he said
   
  "No. There have been techincal mistakes and we accidently miss your order number"
   
  Thats right, he just put the label on it now and says it won't be shipped out until either tomorrow or Friday at the earliest.  I asked for them to ship it express then since they messed up and he said he can't.  Lesson of the day, don't order crap online!!!!


----------



## MarkyMark87

At the rate its going now, I fully expect to get a call from Vancouver customs once it has reached Canada and be expected to pay some sort of duty on it or tax, either that or they'll think its some bomb threat.  Stay tuned, this is gonna get real interesting


----------



## kingpage

If it makes you feel better, I won't get mine soon either.
   
  Although the package arrived at the airport on Monday, there has been massive flooding here in Brisbane. The post office has been shut down since 1pm yesterday. And there won't be any mail delivery until all the flood water has receded, probably. The water level will peak tomorrow. Anyway, you may even get yours before I do mine, at this rate.
   
  I say, let's stay positive.


----------



## Dougeefresh

It's a curse!
  On a side note, has anyone been able to track or even bring up the tracking info on the hongkongpost.com site? The tracking # still doesn't register and I got it 5 days ago (not 5 business days).


----------



## zyzyx

I wouldn't sweat things, MarkyMark. It can be frustrating but the goods always arrive. Don't order from them if you're in a rush perhaps, but if you're trying to save money, I see no issue. 
   
  I got lucky this time...I ordered an E7 on Dec 31 and it arrived a couple of days ago. I've bought from them a number of times and the longest I've ever had to wait is 3 weeks. And the outgoing custom label on the packages are typically stamped "gift", which presumably avoids complications at this end.


----------



## NinjaBoot

Here's my details.
   
  Date Ordered: Wednesday 05 January, 2011
  Mailed Out: Thursday 06 January, 2011
   
  Tomorrow will be the 5th business day, but this has not stopped me from trying to track it twice a day every day since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'll let you guys know as soon as I get any update other than this (The tracking result of the item (-------) is presently not available. Please try again later).


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> If it makes you feel better, I won't get mine soon either.
> 
> Although the package arrived at the airport on Monday, there has been massive flooding here in Brisbane. The post office has been shut down since 1pm yesterday. And there won't be any mail delivery until all the flood water has receded, probably. The water level will peak tomorrow. Anyway, you may even get yours before I do mine, at this rate.
> 
> I say, let's stay positive.


 


  Haha, that made me feel better  (Sorry)


  Quote: 





zyzyx said:


> I wouldn't sweat things, MarkyMark. It can be frustrating but the goods always arrive. Don't order from them if you're in a rush perhaps, but if you're trying to save money, I see no issue.
> 
> I got lucky this time...I ordered an E7 on Dec 31 and it arrived a couple of days ago. I've bought from them a number of times and the longest I've ever had to wait is 3 weeks. And the outgoing custom label on the packages are typically stamped "gift", which presumably avoids complications at this end.


 

 Oh I'm not in a rush, but if your site says we ship within 3-5 business days, I don't want to be told you forgot to ship mine and skipped it. I don't mind waiting but I hate being mistreated.  I hate seeing how other people ordered and it was shipped out within the same day or next day while I ordered mines on the 5th and a week later, as of now, its still not shipped out, thats just poor service.
   


  Quote: 





ninjaboot said:


> Here's my details.
> 
> Date Ordered: Wednesday 05 January, 2011
> Mailed Out: Thursday 06 January, 2011
> ...


 


  And THIS is exactly what I'm talking about, why is this happening?  Why are some people getting there's shipped and others are not?  He ordered same day and got his shipped next day.  I even chatted with an agent on Monday the 10th and he assured me it would be shipped out Wednesday by the latest when really it should have been shipped by then.  The same agent I spoke to on Monday is the same one I spoke to today who said he is the one who made the mistake and forgot to ship it.
   
  Anyways, good to see your end is going better, please post impressions when you get it and what headphone you used with how the sound has changed, I hope it's what we expect


----------



## Dougeefresh

My experience with the oversea sellers is that don't trust what *they* say but trust what *their customers* say.
  And it's nothing like reputable companies here (in my case, U.S.) where they make or break by providing excellent customer service and keep their promises. I didn't have high expectation (certainly didn't believe or care much for 3-5 day shipping) and was actually quite surprise when I clicked on the chat button and talked to a person on the other end where he was able to cancel my duplicate order.
  The only reason I ordered from mp4nation is because of the coupon which got me 30% off (compared to micca), the L3 cable, there was no rip-off report about them (resellerratings.com) *AND* I didn't need the amp right away as I am burning in my phones. Otherwise I would've spent extra $30 and gotten it from a vendor in the U.S.
  There is a good side to this though. It can help you build character and allow you to reach the zen-like status when it comes to patience.
  I try not to track the package every hour now (although I can't yet).


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> It's a curse!
> On a side note, has anyone been able to track or even bring up the tracking info on the hongkongpost.com site? The tracking # still doesn't register and I got it 5 days ago (not 5 business days).


 

 I have had no luck, but on a side note, the email they sent me mentioned that my package shipped already =)


----------



## Cdis99

I've been trying to look up coupon codes for mp4nation, but I haven't had any luck.
   
  Could a few of you post some coupon codes so a college kid could save a few bucks (I heard someone saying about 30% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





cdis99 said:


> I've been trying to look up coupon codes for mp4nation, but I haven't had any luck.
> 
> Could a few of you post some coupon codes so a college kid could save a few bucks (I heard someone saying about 30% off
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





kingpage said:


> I bought it for $71.89 last Thursday.
> 
> Today's your lucky day.
> 
> ...


 
  these are the only ones working to my knowledge


----------



## kingpage

There have never been 30% off coupons, see the "compared to micca" comment in his post in brackets which is another store's price. And using that logic, it would be 50% off from this store's price of $129+$10 shipping for a E7.
   
  All the 15% coupons have expired unfortunately.


----------



## Cdis99

Thanks for the quick response guys.
   
  Still contemplating whether I should order it from here or just go the Amazon route......


----------



## stallion

you could go ebay too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/FiiO-E7-Portable-USB-DAC-and-Headphone-Amplifier-Amp-/160491881730?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255e0fc502#ht_2475wt_1139
http://cgi.ebay.com/FIIO-E7-USB-DAC-PORTABLE-3-5-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER-CASE-B-/220629566331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e8c037b#ht_2981wt_905


----------



## Cdis99

Micca price is the same as Amazon. Any advantage to ordering from them?
   
  The link for the E7 that's $40 must have some sort of catch.....
   
  EDIT: Ok, so I found the catch. The shipping is 45 bucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, the E7 on amzon is fulfilled by Micca. So also no difference there lol


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





cdis99 said:


> Micca price is the same as Amazon. Any advantage to ordering from them?
> 
> The link for the E7 that's $40 must have some sort of catch.....
> 
> ...


 
  yeah guess not, but at least you can get ebay feedback =)


----------



## skydynamics88

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> I bought it for $71.89 last Thursday.
> 
> Today's your lucky day.
> 
> ...


 


  Thank you very much for this info. i was looking around for the best price for the E7. My M50 came today and i can't wait for this to come. Im new to all this. Reading these threads guided me to the right direction. thanks y'all.


----------



## kingpage

Glad to be of help.


----------



## stallion

i just got my M50s too!  After breaking it in with pink-noise, they sound awesome


----------



## skydynamics88

I was able to get the E7 for $70 include shipping from ebay. that's prob the best price for this amp. The buy it now option was $90 but then the seller has a best offer option so i did just that.
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=120670789513&si=EiaSwSjtwCdF3%252B2QnTK9oFRjCaY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_2077wt_1141


----------



## kingpage

But that's not an authorised seller, and it doesn't include the L2 like mp4nation does. It's not bad though. Still, I wouldn't say it's best price. Last September, mp4nation sold E7+L2 for $69.58, now that was the best deal, I haven't seen one lower or better.


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





skydynamics88 said:


> I was able to get the E7 for $70 include shipping from ebay. that's prob the best price for this amp. The buy it now option was $90 but then the seller has a best offer option so i did just that.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=120670789513&si=EiaSwSjtwCdF3%252B2QnTK9oFRjCaY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_2077wt_1141


 
  wow that is a great price!


----------



## slapshot30

Hey guys just got my ATH m50's. I have an e5 and I'm not impressed. I'm really in need of more bass. Would the e7 probably be my best bet for bass under $100 ? (I also do not have an LOD yet... could that be my issue with the e5 bass being insufficient?)


----------



## stallion

the LOD makes a huge difference in the way your ipod will sound


----------



## Dougeefresh

So, FINALLY, I was able to bring up tracking info on hongkongpost.com.
  So far,
   
  1/4 Ordered
  1/7 Mailed out (according to MP4Nation)
  1/21 First status update:
  The item (XXXXX) was posted on 20-Jan-2011 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee.
   
  Does this mean it has been sitting in Hong Kong? for 2 weeks? Wow...


----------



## stallion

1/10 ordered
  1/14 mailed out
  Service(s): Registered Mail™
 Status: Foreign Acceptance

 Your item was accepted in HONG KONG on January 14, 2011 at 3:49 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Dougeefresh

stallion said:


> 1/10 ordered
> 
> 
> 1/14 mailed out
> ...





 


Looks you are in a better shape than me :rolleyes:
Is that from hongkongpost.com tracking?


----------



## stallion

No that was from USPS, this is from hongkong: 
   
   
Destination - United States of America
  The item (xxxxxx) was posted on 14-Jan-2011.
   
  Sry not going to give my tracking number out lol


----------



## MarkyMark87

01/05/2011 Processing
   

 01/13/2011 Mailed Out Item mailed out.

 Tracking below via http://www.hongkongpost.com - Please allow upto 5 working days for tracking to update on HKP.

 Tracking number: ------------------------------ 01/13/2011 Your parcel weight in grams 293.2
   
   
  The item (RT091669340HK) is being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 22-Jan-2011.
   
  Not really sure why its being delayed so long, how long does it take to process a package that weighs 293.2 g???  The agent at mp4 told me it should be shipped by the 22nd which it hasnt, and he also told me if it is shipped the 22nd then it should arrive at my house on the 8th of February.  Pretty long wait considering I ordered this early in the day on the 5th of January.  I guess this is what we need to sacrifice to save the 30% most of us did, and that doesn't include the free L2 cable as well.  Here's to more waiting


----------



## Dougeefresh

LOL, yeah, well, this will be my last time to order from them. I think the time spent on checking and tracking the package went well over the saving if converted into $


----------



## Croozer

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> LOL, yeah, well, this will be my last time to order from them. I think the time spent on checking and tracking the package went well over the saving if converted into $


 


  I saved some coin ordering from them but the shipping is kinda slow, they say good things come to those who wait. 
   
  BTW if you are located in the USA check off the 'USA Speedpost' option at the Hong Kong Post site and you can track through the USPS.


----------



## stallion

Feb 8th??!! That is horrible, guess i should have ordered from ebay after all


----------



## zyzyx

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> LOL, yeah, well, this will be my last time to order from them. I think the time spent on checking and tracking the package went well over the saving if converted into $


 

 Not sure if it's been mentioned elsewhere, but apparently they've just set up a US-based shipping center. Not all items are listed, however. A step in the right direction...
   
  http://www.mp4nationusa.com/


----------



## tlniec

Ooh, and they have the E7+E9+Brainwavz M2 deal, starting next week.  Hmmmmm...


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





zyzyx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I looked at their site, the prices seem to be a bit higher than the original site, but then again I guess that's expected.


  Quote: 





stallion said:


> Feb 8th??!! That is horrible, guess i should have ordered from ebay after all


 
   
  Ye, sigh, long wait, 1 month and 3 days, and that was if it shipped Friday, but it shipped Monday which is tomorrow (they're a day ahead) so I should get it by the 10th at the latest, a little earlier if I'm lucky, but I won't get my hopes up.  In the end I saved $30 and got a free L2 cable, I guess the extra 3-4 week wait over standard sites is ok all things considered, I just pray the product is not D.O.A or I have to pay duty, cuz then it goes from bad to worse in seconds.


----------



## stallion

Oh my don't even mention D.O.A! You'll put a curse on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I hope mine comes soon too, and it seems that mp4nation waits till their "cargo bay" is full on the plane before it takes off.  Because of this, i would expect everybody to receive  their orders within the same week.  Just a guess of course


----------



## tlniec

I took the plunge with MP4Nation's USA site.  If all goes well, my order will ship on Wednesday and arrive some time next week.  I just couldn't pass up their package price on the E7+E9+Brainwavz M2 (the left channel on the old Sennheiser IEMs I use at work is going out, so I figured I'd give the M2s a try).  I feel bad, I had fully intended to go with the package @ Micca, but I couldn't pass up a the MP4nation package deal... Jack -- if you see this, know that I appreciate your helpful replies, and I'll definitely keep your store in mind for future purchases.


----------



## Croozer

Quote: 





stallion said:


> it seems that mp4nation waits till their "cargo bay" is full on the plane before it takes off.


 


  MP4Nation has nothing to do with the plane, that is handled by Hong Kong Post.


----------



## slapshot30

They have some crazy deals on their new USA site! I went ahead and got the m2's for $36. What is the deal on the whole delayed shipping thing right now though?

  
  Quote: 





tlniec said:


> I took the plunge with MP4Nation's USA site.  If all goes well, my order will ship on Wednesday and arrive some time next week.  I just couldn't pass up their package price on the E7+E9+Brainwavz M2 (the left channel on the old Sennheiser IEMs I use at work is going out, so I figured I'd give the M2s a try).  I feel bad, I had fully intended to go with the package @ Micca, but I couldn't pass up a the MP4nation package deal... Jack -- if you see this, know that I appreciate your helpful replies, and I'll definitely keep your store in mind for future purchases.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





tlniec said:


> I took the plunge with MP4Nation's USA site.  If all goes well, my order will ship on Wednesday and arrive some time next week.  I just couldn't pass up their package price on the E7+E9+Brainwavz M2 (the left channel on the old Sennheiser IEMs I use at work is going out, so I figured I'd give the M2s a try).  I feel bad, I had fully intended to go with the package @ Micca, but I couldn't pass up a the MP4nation package deal... Jack -- if you see this, know that I appreciate your helpful replies, and I'll definitely keep your store in mind for future purchases.


 

 Hey, thanks for the recognition. Hopefully our excellent before and after-sale service on FiiO products can earn your business in the future.
   
  Jack


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





cdis99 said:


> Micca price is the same as Amazon. Any advantage to ordering from them?
> 
> The link for the E7 that's $40 must have some sort of catch.....
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry for the late reply, just going through this thread now (missed it before, somehow). The difference between ordering through Amazon and our store directly is that we ship faster. Amazon's free super saver shipping take 5-10 business days to deliver a product.  The E7's shipped directly from us takes 3-4 business days typically.  If you have Amazon Prime, however, the difference is minimal as you'll then get free 2-day shipping from Amazon.
   
  Jack


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





croozer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I should have clarified my point, I mean once mp4nation has their maximum amount of cargo allocation, then they will ship it.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





stallion said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This is how it works according to the agent when I spoke to him, mp4nation packs your product, whatever it is you ordered, then they load the truck.  At the end of the day (I think although he said this, they wait for the truck to be full), it goes to the Hong Kong Post office and from there on, they decide what to do with it.


----------



## kingpage

This is an email mp4nation has sent out.
   
  Quote: 





			
				MP4nation said:
			
		

> To all customers
> 
> Over the last 6 months Hong Kong Post has steadily taken longer and longer to process and get parcels out of Hong Kong. If you are a regular buyer from us or any other Hong Kong based seller or site that uses Hong Kong Post you may yourself have already noticed this.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkyMark87

Here's a very quick update:
  
     The E7 left HK on the 23rd, and within 3 days, it went from HK to Vancouver, cleared customs and is now at the customs in Mississauga which is very close to where I live here in Canada.  Very surprising, it took from the 5th to the 13th from mp4 to ship it out, from the 14th to the 23rd for HK to ship it out, then only 3 days to get within 30 mins of me.  If I'm lucky (clearly I'm not so far but I'm definitely past due for something) I can have it by Friday without any other issues such as duty or tax.  At the latest, I should have it by Tuesday the 1st   This is definitely a good thing for me as I just bought a new laptop and its incredible of much of a difference a sound card can make to my Shure SRH750DJ.  My old laptop has ok to good bass but a tiny bit of static sounds, my new laptop in comparison has no static (or minimal), sounds clearer however the sound feels like its coming from behind me and also the bass has gone down to what I would consider anemic levels.  I miss the bass, so here's to hoping the E7 comes really soon


----------



## kingpage

Great, I look forward to your impressions.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Great, I look forward to your impressions.


 


  Would you say it has been worth the wait and money?  
   
  Thanks


----------



## Dougeefresh

That was my first and last time ordering from mp4nation.com. When I ordered the shipping estimate was 4- 10 days (or something similar, now it's changed to 10-20 days) and now it's been 23 days and counting but the package still hasn't left Hong Kong. This is not worth saving $28 over. And the fact that Marky ordered on the same day but his package's already at his local post office whereas mine's still sitting in HK doesn't help either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I may, however, still use mp4nationusa.com if the price is right since it's located in the U.S. I say "may" because I have not seen my order shipped and it's the 3rd day. We'll see.


----------



## slapshot30

The website just started. They had to figure out the shipping details with amazon still. They even said that all orders wouldn't be sent until thursday.

  
  Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> That was my first and last time ordering from mp4nation.com. When I ordered the shipping estimate was 4- 10 days (or something similar, now it's changed to 10-20 days) and now it's been 23 days and counting but the package still hasn't left Hong Kong. This is not worth saving $28 over. And the fact that Marky ordered on the same day but his package's already at his local post office whereas mine's still sitting in HK doesn't help either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dougeefresh

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> The website just started. They had to figure out the shipping details with amazon still. They even said that all orders wouldn't be sent until thursday.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 

 I figured that much. I got an email saying my order is being packed, whatever that means, but it looks like it's progressing.
  By the way, what does Amazon have anything to do with this


----------



## Xpresser

I'm going to order that E7 / E9 / M2 combo from mp4nationusa. I'm glad I read through this entire thread because after reading just the first page I was getting ready to purchase the E7/E9 combo from their main site in China. Something told me not to jump the gun so soon. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## slapshot30

I'm not really sure. Maybe they use amazon warehouses to ship them out or something. One thing I did notice though is that on amazon's website, mp4nation is a vendor. I noticed this when I almost bought my m2's from amazon. There must be some sort of correlation there...

  
  Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xpresser

The coupon that works on the main site (5% off $150 039dd5261f), does not work on the USA site. Does anyone know of a valid coupon for the US site?


----------



## Dougeefresh

Their US site opened literally a week or two ago and have not seen any coupon codes. They did have a couple of sales going on that were pretty good deals but I think they all ended.


----------



## Xpresser

OK...thanks. I found their forums and asked there. I'm going to get the E7/E9/M2 deal they have going ($209.50). Saves me $80 over purchasing those items separately on Amazon.


----------



## tlniec

I went with that same deal (ordered it a couple of days ago while the 5% coupon was still active)... shipped today. 
   
  If you don't want/need the M2s, you can get a package deal on the E7+E9 from Micca Store for a bit less than the MP4nation package.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





tlniec said:


> I went with that same deal (ordered it a couple of days ago while the 5% coupon was still active)... shipped today.
> 
> If you don't want/need the M2s, you can get a package deal on the E7+E9 from Micca Store for a bit less than the MP4nation package.


 

 Thanks but even if I didn't want/need the M2's I would still get that package. It's just $9.55 more than the E7+E9 combo at Micca. That's $9.55 more for a IEM that costs $50+ by itself. I would put the M2's up for sale and bring my overall costs of the E7+E9 down to approx. $30 below that of Micca's deal.


----------



## NinjaBoot

*Your item left HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG on January 25, 2011. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. *
   
*Detailed Results:*
*Foreign International Dispatch, January 25, 2011, 10:38 am, HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG*
*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment*
*Foreign Acceptance, January 20, 2011, 3:35 pm, HONG KONG*
   
  This is crazy!!! 18 business days from order, 24 days total! I didn't know it took 3 days to fly from china to L.A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I officially mark this as a never again experience.


----------



## tlniec

NinjaBoot: My experience with their USA operation has been positive so far.  There was a note on their website that the combo I wanted wouldn't be available until 1/26.  I placed my order on 1/24, and received a "your order is being packed" notice on 1/26.  I got a shipping notice last night, and according to UPS tracking, my order has left Tempe, AZ and is on-track to be delivered by 2/2.  Sorry to hear about folks experiencing long delays with the HK operation.
   
  Xpresser: Sure, that makes sense.  I've never heard the M2s, but from what I've read about them, free (or $10 if you didn't get the extra 5% discount) is a more than fair price for their performance!   I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





ninjaboot said:


> ....I didn't know it took 3 days to fly from china to L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Well when you consider what type of aircraft they are using then it's becomes more clear-->  http://bit.ly/eSM1YL


----------



## stallion

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha no wonder it takes so long!!!


----------



## MarkyMark87

Loll at the "airplane" pic.
   
  Anyways, mines went from HK to Vancouver, cleared their customs and got to Mississuga on the 26 which is 30mins from me right now and as of now it still says it has to be cleared by customs.  Such BS, Vancouver already cleared it yet small town Mississauga is deciding to play hero and delay my wait even longer, I would call and complain but I don't want to flag it and have them make me pay taxes or something, sigh the wait continues


----------



## Croozer

I ordered a E7/E9 combo from MP4nation and it arrived in 10 days from purchase. (HK to Detroit)
   
  I usually don't order directly from China if there is a US option.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





croozer said:


> I ordered a E7/E9 combo from MP4nation and it arrived in 10 days from purchase. (HK to Detroit)
> 
> I usually don't order directly from China if there is a US option.


 


  When exactly did you make this purchase?  Hard to believe if you did it around the same time we all did which was this past holiday season.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Well the package did not arrive as of Friday morning, and as of today (Monday the 31st) the package still says its waiting to be checked by customs.  However I had to check the mail as I am also waiting for student loan documents and surprise, surprise, my package has finally arrived.  Now  I did not get a chance to even open it, I will inspect the package before I sleep tonight but I honestly don't think Ill use it until late Wednesday.  I know I was dying to get it but I recently bought a new laptop, a Toshiba so I set it up and finally got my headphones up to 50 hrs of burn-in.  The headphones sounded much clearer through the new laptop however the bass became anemic.  I was very surprised to how much a laptop could change the sound.  Today, I decided to return the Toshiba because I didn't like it and also mainly because the Vaio I always wanted finally went on a good sale so I got it.  So now I have to set up my library again and then I want to listen to the headphones through the laptop alone for atleast one night which is hopefully tomorrow night so that I know how the headphones sound through the laptop alone.  Then hopefully Wednesday afternoon I'll finally start using the E7 and I'll be able to tell how much of a difference it makes and I'll be able to post some impressions.
   
  Cliff Notes:  Got my E7 today, so thats ~26 days total after I ordered it (not sure how many busniess days, don't want to check) but have not inspected the package yet or tried it out, will definitely post impressions by Wednesday night or Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Croozer

Quote:


markymark87 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
  I placed my order on Jan. 17th, it got to my door Jan. 28th.


----------



## stallion

my e7 came in today!!!


----------



## Dougeefresh

Quote: 





stallion said:


> my e7 came in today!!!


 


  Today marks one month from the order and I have no idea where the hell my stuff is...


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





dougeefresh said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I saw the e7 in your signature or w/e so I thought you had recieved it already.  Have you tried tracking it on your local post office site yet?  This is assuming your package has left HK obviously, Also I would try chatting to an agent on mp4nation to see if they know ehre it is, I know you ordered it same day as me and I was initially upset cuz mp4 sent yours to HK post while mines was still at their store, you should have had yours by now since I got it on Monday, sorry, just check with mp4 and goodluck.


----------



## Dougeefresh

I actually bought another one with E9 from their US site and that was supposed to be here yesterday but due to the blizzard it's not getting until tomorrow. I did email them a week or two ago and they pretty much used the same tracking page as me so I am not sure how useful that is going to be. With my luck both E7s will probably arrive at the same time


----------



## tlniec

Update.  Order was delivered almost on-time -- it arrived on 2/3 instead of 2/2, due to the winter storms... but I don't blame MP4 (or even UPS) for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My order was fulfilled by Amazon (came in a smiley box and everything).  I've had a little chance to listen to the E7 (like it a lot) and the M2s (also making a good impression, though I think I'll be happier after I change the tips).  I've only plugged in the E9 to make sure it powers up, haven't really tested it yet.  But anyhow -- chalk up one good experience for MP4NationUSA.  
  Quote: 





tlniec said:


> NinjaBoot: My experience with their USA operation has been positive so far.  There was a note on their website that the combo I wanted wouldn't be available until 1/26.  I placed my order on 1/24, and received a "your order is being packed" notice on 1/26.  I got a shipping notice last night, and according to UPS tracking, my order has left Tempe, AZ and is on-track to be delivered by 2/2.  Sorry to hear about folks experiencing long delays with the HK operation.
> 
> Xpresser: Sure, that makes sense.  I've never heard the M2s, but from what I've read about them, free (or $10 if you didn't get the extra 5% discount) is a more than fair price for their performance!   I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Dougeefresh

Got mine today, too, and enjoying it as I type


----------



## stallion

what do you guys think of the e7?  I find that the bass is much tighter


----------



## slapshot30

What tips are you going to use? Or do you just mean another size from the stock ones it comes with?
  
  Quote: 





tlniec said:


> Update.  Order was delivered almost on-time -- it arrived on 2/3 instead of 2/2, due to the winter storms... but I don't blame MP4 (or even UPS) for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tlniec

Just stock ones -- I ended up changing to the smallest size that was included with the M2s, and those worked out for me.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Does it add more "boom" to the bass? That's what I was hoping for


----------



## Croozer

Quote: 





stallion said:


> what do you guys think of the e7?  I find that the bass is much tighter


 


  It literally shakes my D2K's on my melon, it's a great little amp.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





croozer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  What volume are you using it at?  My 750Dj really only shakes if I get it to about 50 or 55 which is just too loud to listen to for some songs.  I guess Ill need the E9 as well now.


----------



## Croozer

I keep my volume around 40 because it gets too loud for me but I have low impedance cans.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





croozer said:


> I keep my volume around 40 because it gets too loud for me but I have low impedance cans.


 

 Wait, when you say the D2ks shake on your head, are we talking with the E7 alone or with the E7/E9 combo?
   
  Thanks


----------



## kingpage

I presume he's talking about just E7 because only E7 has levels, on the other hand, it would be refered to differently for the E9 due to the volume knob.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> I presume he's talking about just E7 because only E7 has levels, on the other hand, it would be refered to differently for the E9 due to the volume knob.


 
   
  Oh yeah, good point


----------



## stallion

i keep my volume at 35 usually


----------

